# How do I remove Front Seat Arm Rests? - Royale 590



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Hi.

I've got this '96 Royale 590 and the piping has worn out totally, leaving the plastic "Piping Cord" hanging around.

I'm in the Soft Furnishing Trade and know an upholsterer who will re-cover or re-pipe them for me but just how are they removed?

Ideally, I want to just take the upholstered "Arm pad" off, leaving the metalwork (The bar that goes thfough the pad & the bracket that bolts to the side of the chair back) in situ.

Can anyone help please?

I'd like to re-upholster all the seating etc but does anyone know if MH Fabrics are available my the metre? And where from?

thanks


----------

